
U.S. Soccer hires lobbyists to argue women’s national team isn’t underpaid - laurex
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/08/07/us-soccer-lobbyists-womens-national-team-not-underpaid-1452331
======
jmpman
I understand there’s a demand for Women’s soccer in the US, but does that
demand spread internationally like Men’s soccer? For a sport where supply and
demand forces salaries up in order to secure wins, at least in the men’s side,
where are the market forces out of balance on the women’s side?

